# Ending the tug game



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok I am waiting for the rental on power of tugs to come in the mail but in the meanwhile......realize I have not done biting sports so the world of tug is not my bailywyck. The tug will morph into his reward toy for HRD though because he loves the fight.

I have gotten good with Beau releasing the tug while we are playing by letting him realize that letting it go means the game can continue by me taking it and then having another "session" within a few seconds after ending the previous one. Not releasing the tug makes it go dead or gets a correction.

I can now tap him all around his head and he won't take it without the release word. He is learning that the tug must be horizontal AND the release word must be given for him to take it. 

But how do I end the game? I was told that the reason I was having trouble with the out is because when I say out and take it away and end the game that makes him want it even more. But all good things must come to an end.

For now, I am tossing a ball and he drops the tug because the prey drive kicks in, then grabbing the tug. Since we never tug with the ball, it is easy to get back. Suggestions, going forward? 

Also right now if he gets REALLY ramped up by my whacking his flank and playing more vigoroously the out is harder to get, so do I just build up to that? A leash correction in THIS case is a bit counterproductive.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

I am so not a trainer, or have the bestest advice, but my guys love the game of tug, but seem to lose interest if they don't get to win now and then.....


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Winning is part of the game, for sure and I let him win some then take it from him and start it over but I am talking about when I am finiished and want to put the tug away.

Perhaps keeping it mixed up will make him never know kind of akin to jackpotting. Sometimes you reward (restart the game) sometimes you don't (keep the tug)


----------



## Tankin (Feb 7, 2012)

I don't know if what I'm doing is right, but usually I'll just make Tank release it, and then put it away in the cabinet. I don't think it's doing anything detrimental to his tug drive because you better believe as soon as it comes out again, Tank is all about it.


----------



## Twyla (Sep 18, 2011)

With Woolf, ending anything, training, game, tug etc I end it with hands up and 'done'. I do the hands up now simply from habit, but began with he'd try to get a cheap shot in and grab the tug, ball whatever the item was. Once 'done' is said, you can see his body loosen up.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Tank in, Oh, that is not the problem. The problem I was having was getting it back from him, and the person who helped me the first time (not easily available) said that taking it away makes him want it even more and I had to give him a chance to learn that giving it to me nicely would make the game go on and not end the game. 

My visit was after a puncture wound during his attempt at grabbing it out of my hand after I got it out of his mouth. Now I have a nice clean release and can even tap him on the head with the tug and be in control, but I am not sure if I should "trade" at the end or just take it and county on the variable reinforcement (sometimes releasing it gets another bite, sometimes it does not) to reinforce the right behavior

Twyla, I usually do add an "all done" but I will remember to keep that in.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

You are doing good with the release then starting the game right back up. That will give a solid out. 

To end I let the dog win and carry the tug. They get board fast since it isn't moving and like you said most like the fight. When they get board they drop it. Once they let go/drop it they loose it. I do the same thing with bit sleeves. I never take it away. It is afterall there reward.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

This is how Indra and I do it.


----------



## Mrs.K (Jul 14, 2009)

mycobraracr said:


> You are doing good with the release then starting the game right back up. That will give a solid out.
> 
> To end I let the dog win and carry the tug. They get board fast since it isn't moving and like you said most like the fight. When they get board they drop it. Once they let go/drop it they loose it. I do the same thing with bit sleeves. I never take it away. It is afterall there reward.


That's how I do it too. I tug, release, she has to down, I can throw in some commands like Sit, Down, Stand. Toss the ball, she brings it back, we tug some more and at the very end I toss it and she can carry it out.


----------



## mycobraracr (Dec 4, 2011)

Mrs.K said:


> That's how I do it too. I tug, release, she has to down, I can throw in some commands like Sit, Down, Stand. Toss the ball, she brings it back, we tug some more and at the very end I toss it and she can carry it out.


Yup! Haha I watched your video and thought, hey thats how I do it.


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Ok, that makes sense. Sounds like we are really not off track - I have kind of encourage him to drop it by tossing a ball though but not necessary. Though he does like to parade around with the tug.

Edit. Honestly I have raised all those dogs from puppies in my tagline (the ones "at the bridge"-Grim is Czech WL but 2 when I got him and pretty well trained) but Beau is the most handful of a pup I have every owned. Fast learner though. The police officer who worked with us said "just wait until he is about 18 months" and smiled.


----------

